# Is it possible to overcook a brisket?



## smoke-n-jr (May 25, 2012)

I'm smoking two 7lb briskets for a get together tomorrow.  If I throw them, whole, in a pan with some beef broth and then foil, in the oven will they come out dry?


----------



## pops6927 (May 25, 2012)

On one hand, yes, you can overcook anything and it will come out dry.  If you cook to recommended tenps, then the chances are much better they won't.  Cooking to 185° to 205° for pulling it should still retain moisture; injecting first will definitely aid it.  Cooking uninjected to 250° at 350° it will most likely definitely be drier.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (May 25, 2012)

I think what I'll do is cook it as usual and tomorrow I will reheat it in the oven w/beef broth to the 185/190 mark. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (May 25, 2012)

I think what I'll do is cook it as usual and tomorrow I will reheat it in the oven w/beef broth to the 185/190 mark. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (May 25, 2012)

I think what I'll do is cook it as usual and tomorrow I will reheat it in the oven w/beef broth to the 185/190 mark. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## jrod62 (May 25, 2012)

I did a brisket and a butt last saturday. I had to go into work for a few hours so i smoke them for 11 hours then wrap and put in the oven to finish them off.
At midnight when i got home the butt was at 185.  So i check the brisket thinking it should be around 200. It was at 217 . I was afraid it was going to be dried out. It was moist and tender Thumbs Up think it was one of my besk brisket i have done.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 25, 2012)

I was doing a brisket not long ago. I had everything set and well progressing. Unfortunately, I dosed off and didn't wake up until the next morning. The brisket was way overcooked  ........ hard and dry. It was barely edible but not very good. So, yes, you can definetely over cook a brisket. But it's really a shame when you do. The brisket is such a wonderful piece of meat ..... treat it with respect don't overcook.


----------

